# Mxc



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

does anyone watch this show? it comes on at 1AM on spike...oh. my. god.

i am telling you, if you've never watched it, you need to watch it TONIGHT

they take random japanese action game shows, and redub the words, and it is so hilarious you dont have time to quit laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i recommend that YOU. watch it. TONIGHT


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2006)

I watch that often. It's so hilarious!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2006)

HaHa I watched em.. That shit be too hilarious.... It cracks me up


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

"Favorite Song: Happy Birthday Remix"




sdkfjlksjhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahhah


----------



## Katura (Aug 17, 2006)

That show! Is so goofy!


hahahahhahaha


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

LOL. I love this show.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the one where they run at the wall, and it's like 4 doors, but only 1 is real LOL... and they go splat on the walls full speed since it's like a race LOL!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_does anyone watch this show? it comes on at 1AM on spike...oh. my. god.

i am telling you, if you've never watched it, you need to watch it TONIGHT

they take random japanese action game shows, and redub the words, and it is so hilarious you dont have time to quit laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i recommend that YOU. watch it. TONIGHT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO i remember one time me and my hubby watched it and they were doing that one where they got ran over by boulders. priceless.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 20, 2006)

MXC is so funny!  The first time I saw it, a few years ago, I thought it was a joke.  I love Sinkers and Floaters, where they try to run across the stones in the water.  People wipe out so bad in that one.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 
_MXC is so funny!  The first time I saw it, a few years ago, I thought it was a joke.  I love Sinkers and Floaters, where they try to run across the stones in the water.  People wipe out so bad in that one._

 
hahah thats my favorite too!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been watching this show for years!! I tivo it since I'm not up that late! It's a must for anyone who hasn't seen it!

Right you are Ken!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahaha, it's awesome, but I get tired of it pretty easily. I love the names they have and when they make fun of celebrities.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 31, 2006)

did anybody see last night when the girl was running to do sinkers & floaters and she tripped before she even got there

and that lady in the bikini/dress/?!?!??! fell cause she jumped AWAY from the stone ahhhaahahhaah

i laughed so hard i cried


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 31, 2006)

you know what I love about the show...it's really witty. you have to pay attention b/c sometimes they say things so fast that you could miss it, there are those little almost inaudible things that get said under other things going on that are really funny! <3 it!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_you know what I love about the show...it's really witty. you have to pay attention b/c sometimes they say things so fast that you could miss it, there are those little almost inaudible things that get said under other things going on that are really funny! <3 it!_

 

exactly! my favorite are the things the people say before they go out and do the stunt. 

"i swallowed a lego!"
"i stole your identity!"
"son you're adopted!"



loves it!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 10, 2006)

swinging nards of DOOM!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLvjd3K6D7g


----------

